# Silverado, Rendezvous, Popup Camper



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, the wife is wanting a new ride... And since I have a company ride to get me to and from work she's wanting to get rid of my truck and her car to fund the yet to be determined ride.

First is my 2005 Chev Silverado 1500 Crew Cab. It is an LS so it's not loaded but it's not bare bones either. It has 3.42 axles and gets over 20 MPG on the highway. It has 209400ish miles on it, but it runs and drives just fine. We're putting a windshield in it this week so we can park the wife's ride and she'll drive my truck until one or the other sells first. I have it on KSL here: https://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/1039550

Next is the wife's 2002 Buick Rendezvous CXL AWD. This thing is almost as loaded as they came. Seats 7, leather, heated front seats, tow package which includes the HD trans cooler, roof rack, etc.. KSL ad for this one is here: https://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/1039512

And since I have to sell the truck, I may not have anything to pull my 1995 Dutchmen 1203 popup camper. It has a king bed in the front, queen in the rear, and one table becomes a double and the other a twin. I'd be open to trades for a small SUV or something so I can still go hunting. Or if you just wanted to buy it I'd take $1200 obo. It does need work on the side boards for the roof, but it is still useable as it is. I took it on the deer muzzy hunt this year and even with the snow it was a great place to sleep. The previous owner put scaffold planks for the roof boards, I just haven't gotten around to finishing what he started. I upgraded the wiring to be the normal 7 pin wiring so you don't need the adapter that most popups need. I have pictures somewhere. I'll dig them up and post them if requested.

Thanks.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

So is it a normal thing for dealerships to call on ksl ads? Are they that desparate for used cars to sell?


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

They are hoping you'll come see them and trade it in


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've worked at a dealership. Never would I trade something in. 

Anyway, Buick is sold. Truck and camper still for sale.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Still have the truck and the popup.. We purchased a van for the wife so I really need to sell the truck.. Anyone care to make me a legit offer?


----------

